# 2mm lead balls



## slingman49 (Apr 5, 2015)

im wondering are these balls any good for hunting. The penetration is cans is very good


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

2mm is much too small and light for hunting.


----------



## slingman49 (Apr 5, 2015)

so the fact is has a better penetrating power than larger balls doesnt matter?


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

In short, penetration is only useful to cause bleed out. How many miles do you see yourself running after a squirrel or rabbit that's bleeding from a 2mm pinhole, realistically?

Try upwards of 10mm lead, and practise until you are absolutely certain you can make head shots. Then, practise some more. The furry, or feathered, little thing you want to call dinner deserves to be dispatched quickly and humanely.

The mere fact you are asking this question to me means that you are nowhere near ready to go hunting with a slingshot.

No disrespect of any kind intended, just calling it as I see it.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

when hunting with a slingshot penetration is not what you are looking for,what you want is blunt force trauma,you need ammo that will hit with real force to take the animal,that 2mm lead shot might penetrate a can but will have little to no effect on a animal skin fur and bone are harder to penetrate than you would imagine,check out the hunting set-up section it will help you out :wave:


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

2mm is less than half the diameter of an air rifle BB. I think perhaps you need to measure the shot again. 2mm corresponds to #9 bird shot. I cannot believe it would penetrate a can fired from a slingshot.


----------



## slingman49 (Apr 5, 2015)

surely you would want some sort of penetration. Blunt force trauma doesnt sound very humane


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

slingman49 said:


> surely you would want some sort of penetration. Blunt force trauma doesnt sound very humane


that why we are telling you to use heavy ammo and head shots when you hit that animal in the head it will kill him on impact,that is humane


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

slingman49 said:


> surely you would want some sort of penetration. Blunt force trauma doesnt sound very humane


I can tell you as a slingshot hunter, that blunt force trauma is the one and only way that a slingshot kills. You sometime get a little penetration but that has little to no effect.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

slingman49 said:


> surely you would want some sort of penetration. Blunt force trauma doesnt sound very humane


Nope, very wrong, that smash of energy is what kills, penetration is fine if you have the energy, but a sling shot does not. Stab a rabbit with an ice pick and watch him run off to die in his hole .... hit him with a baseball bat and see what happens ! Blunt force trauma.

wll


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I guess my posts must be invisible.  2mm is #9 shot, and I doubt seriously they can even dent a can from a slingshot. You need to move about 7/8 oz of these at 1000 fps to kill small game like quail. In a shotgun, they aren't even effective on squirrel or rabbits unless you are very close and then there wouldn't be any meat left.


----------

